# Before I make a fool out of myself...



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Can I make a story about my pets as if they were human? The main character is based off of my current betta, and all the others are either past pets or the pets of friends/family.

(I'm making a normal story, too. )


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Why not, I say? That would be cool. Go for it!


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

+1 I've kinda been wanting to do something along these lines, but haven't for fear of being thought of as weird. Lol. but honestly, whose business is it and who are they? I don't care who they are or who their mama is. xD They can keep it to themselves.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Pff, okay. XD Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yahh, story


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's fine. It's your story, do anything you want with it.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Lots of people have stories so why not you? I will check it out when it gets started.


----------

